# I'm a MRS - a few pics from our day!



## leash27

I did used to be a regular here on Bridal forum but got so busy and my poor journal was neglected many months ago.

BUT, I walked down the aisle just over 2 weeks ago and had the most amazing day. Everything was perfect and I wouldn't have changed a thing (well except the weather). We don't have our professional pics back yet but here are a few guest pics.....
 



Attached Files:







wedding3.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 98









wedding4.jpg
File size: 44.1 KB
Views: 93









wedding 7.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 102









wedding2.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 104









wedding5.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 75


----------



## leash27

And a couple more....
 



Attached Files:







Wedding.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 36









wedding 6.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 34









bridesmaids.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 44


----------



## booflebump

Beautiful - congratulations lovely :hugs: :wohoo: :hugs:


----------



## DonnaBallona

wow, you look stunning! many congratulations :cloud9: x


----------



## Erinsmummy

You look very pretty!! congrats:) how does married life feel?? im doing it in 2months!


----------



## Lauren25

Gorgeous! Congratulations!
Where we're your bridesmaid dresses from, they are lush?


----------



## Sushai

You look stunning!! Congratulations!!


----------



## leash27

Thanks ladies! It really was the most amazing day, I am so sad its all over! For those of you who still haven't walked down the aisle yet - please please please make the most of every single second. People kept saying the same thing to me in the run up to our wedding but I didn't really think much of it until it was all over in a flash. Its like blink and you miss it.

Erinsmummy - it doesn't really feel much different yet. I did get quite excited when my new bank cards arrived with 'Mrs' on them though. I feel like a silly girl when I say 'my husband' because it makes me giggle. Like I am pretending to be a grown up lol.

Lauren - BM dresses were from Monsoon. They were a bit pricey but worth it. The girls all looked beautiful and they flattered all of their figures.

x


----------



## Doodlebug.

beautiful pics, congratulations :)


----------



## dizzy65

beautiful pictures you looked so gorgeous :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww, looks like you had a fantastic day and you look stunning! Congratulations! .x


----------



## Jade--x

Congratulations you look stunning in them :) x


----------



## jms895

Congratulations hun! That came round quick! You look AMAZING! xx


----------



## Mummy2B21

Aw congratulations - The photo's are lovely!


----------



## leash27

jms895 said:


> Congratulations hun! That came round quick! You look AMAZING! xx

It flew by! Once Christmas came and went it was like no time at all! 

X


----------



## Lisa84

Just spotted your post Leash Congratulations hun you looked gorgeous!!! Glad you had an amazing day. 1 week till mine :) xx


----------



## leash27

Lisa84 said:


> Just spotted your post Leash Congratulations hun you looked gorgeous!!! Glad you had an amazing day. 1 week till mine :) xx

Wow its all come round so quick hasn't it? Look forward to seeing your pics :thumbup:

Oh and CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP! I'm so happy for you!!! :happydance: Does your wedding dress still fit lol!

x


----------



## Lisa84

Just!! Im goin in today for my final fitting. They have left it right to thelast minute lol. It is definately tighter and im glad that its only next week because i seem to be getting bigger by the day :) 

It has come round quick for both of us. Cant believe its nearly here xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

you looked beautiful!!!! glad you had a fantastic day! :) x


----------



## strdstkittenx

you look amazing! love the pics!


----------



## Tiff

Its so true, it goes by in the blink of an eye! I'm still having a hard time believing in a month and a half we'll be celebrating our ONE YEAR wedding anni!!! :dohh:

You looked gorgeous Mrs!!!! Glad your day was amazing! :cloud9:


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congratulations, you look wonderful! :flower:


----------

